# nur anfangsbuchstabe groß



## fruchtzerg (13. Juni 2005)

hallo,

Ich habe in einer Variable einen String, in dem alle Buchstaben groß sind...
Nun möchte ich ihn so formatieren, dass nur der Anfangsbuchtabe groß ist...

Also ich brauchte entweder eine Funktion die das macht, oder eine Funktion, mit der ich auf einen Character in einem String zugreifen kann, so dass ich jeweils den ersten Charakter umwandeln kann.... 

also es soll aus 

JOHN SMITH --> John Smith werden...


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2005)

```
$string=ucfirst(strtolower($string));
```

Apropos Grossbuchstaben.
Die darfst/sollst du auch in deinen Beiträgen hier verwenden(siehe meine Signatur)


----------



## fruchtzerg (13. Juni 2005)

danke... ich habe die Lösung inzwischen selber gefunden.... Deins geht so nicht ganz...

Ich möchte ja den Anfangsbuchstaben jeden Wortes umwandeln....

Wen mein Code interessiert:

also, in $array[$x] ist mein String

```
$array[$x] = strtolower($array[$x]);
$text = $array[$x];
$name = explode(" ",$text);
for($i=0;$i<count($name);$i++ ){
$name[$i] = ucfirst($name[$i]);
$fertig = $fertig." ".$name[$i];
}
$array[$x] = $fertig;
```


----------

